# Lake Seminole WMA



## J72Wilson (Nov 29, 2007)

I am looking for any info for hunting this WMA, where to start, what the deer density is ect.

Thanks for any help

Jonny.......


----------



## Son (Nov 29, 2007)

I live on Lake Seminole, looks like the WMA has plenty hunters using it, so I hunt on a lease. Most hunters I've spoke with who hunt the WMA, shoot whatever they see that's legal. Havn't met one trophy hunter yet. Great looking woods though, with plenty sign.


----------

